# PEAKE R5/fcx code/reset tool and understand the codes



## reevesna (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone else have a PEAKE R5/fcx code/reset tool and understand the codes...i used mine recently to reset the oil service counter and figured i'd check the engine codes for the hell of it while it was plugged in eventhough since i've owned it the engine light has never come on...3 codes came up and i'm pretty sure after reading the booklet they're all related but i'm still not sure exactly what they mean; 1)EVAP large leak detected, 2)Secondary air system flow too low Cyl #1-3, and 3)Secondary air system flow too low Cyl #4-6 I am not sure what the EVAP is or when these codes registered into the computers system...i guess my next step would be to reset the computer and see if they register again...the only thing i have noticed about the motor is that i believe the head leaks a small amount of oil on the exhaust side and it burns off from the heat of the pipes but it doesn't necessarly burn oil...any help with this matter would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jetblast (Jan 11, 2005)

reevesna said:


> Does anyone else have a PEAKE R5/fcx code/reset tool and understand the codes...i used mine recently to reset the oil service counter and figured i'd check the engine codes for the hell of it while it was plugged in eventhough since i've owned it the engine light has never come on...3 codes came up and i'm pretty sure after reading the booklet they're all related but i'm still not sure exactly what they mean; 1)EVAP large leak detected, 2)Secondary air system flow too low Cyl #1-3, and 3)Secondary air system flow too low Cyl #4-6 I am not sure what the EVAP is or when these codes registered into the computers system...i guess my next step would be to reset the computer and see if they register again...the only thing i have noticed about the motor is that i believe the head leaks a small amount of oil on the exhaust side and it burns off from the heat of the pipes but it doesn't necessarly burn oil...any help with this matter would be greatly appreciated


The evap large leak would have been tripped by a loose gas cap, tighten your cap if this keeps happening replace it. The secondary air system low flows should be codes 245 & 246 and are associated with the secondary air pump and secondary air valve. The valve fails and alloys exhuast back into the air pump and ruins the pump, or the valve never opens to allow extra air to be pump into the exhaust system across the o2 sensors on start up. This is strange I thought all of these codes should have tripped a check engine light. 
I have the same car and I am currently working through the same problem. From what I have found this wont effect performance but you cant pass a smog check.


----------



## RJ2440 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds Right to me. Also the is a factory recall on certain modled up to 99. Check your BMW dealer.!!!


----------

